# [Q] Prepaid Data and Verizon Data Service Settings / ICS?



## nothingcool (May 21, 2012)

Hey all, long time lurker...

I've been using a VZW Tab with prepaid data that I set up on the device. I don't have any account with Verizon, I just click on View Data Plan and add prepaid data whenever I need it from the Tab.

My 3G connection seems to drop randomly even when I've got 4 bars consistently so I'm thinking that flashing a different ROM might help to fix my issue.

In the AOKP builds or any other CDMA ICS builds, is there a 'Verizon Data Service' section under settings where you can activate prepaid? And is there a 'View Data Plan' link/app where you can purchase data?


----------

